# Want To Share A Lease In Iowa



## KURTG1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have 3 Iowa preference points. I plan to put in for an Iowa bow tag this year and will most likely get drawn. Gun hunters are often successful with 0 pref points.....almost always successful with 1 preference point. I have been looking at advertised leases in Iowa for a year of so and there appears to be some pretty good availability and pretty good value. Good looking 80-300 acre leases go for for about $15-$25 +/- per acre. Lessors with those size properties typically allow 3-6 hunters. 
I'd like to find a few guys from Michigan to share a lease with. That way you have someone to drive with and set up stands. I have a 26 ft travel trailer that I would consider leaving there for most of the season. If enough guys were involved it would spread the costs and allow a group to have access to a good hunt without getting ripped off by outfitters.....I have had it with outfitters. Gun hunters could hunt every 1-2 years, bow hunters every 2-3 years. I am located in Chesterfield MI. Tell me what you think.


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

You ever consider public? I have 2 points and live not far from you.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

I would be interested. I archery hunted public land in zone 9 (north east Iowa) this fall and came up empty. Could have shot smaller bucks, but not what I waited 3 years for. Too much pressure from other hunters. Been looking for a lease in Ohio, but would consider Iowa. Let me know.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

I might be interested, keep me in mind.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Brownbear said:


> I would be interested. I archery hunted public land in zone 9 (north east Iowa) this fall and came up empty. Could have shot smaller bucks, but not what I waited 3 years for. Too much pressure from other hunters. Been looking for a lease in Ohio, but would consider Iowa. Let me know.


Hi Lynn,

Tried to contact you back in December but I think your PM box might have been full.

Scott


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Next Bite said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Tried to contact you back in December but I think your PM box might have been full.
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott,

My PM box is not full, don't know why it did not go through. Send email if you want. [email protected]


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

What zone are you looking at? If i didnt already have land leased in kansas this year, i would be in. Finally drawing my bow tag this year for unit 4


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Brownbear said:


> I would be interested. I archery hunted public land in zone 9 (north east Iowa) this fall and came up empty. Could have shot smaller bucks, but not what I waited 3 years for. Too much pressure from other hunters. Been looking for a lease in Ohio, but would consider Iowa. Let me know.



Target south central Iowa. Decatur county is probably the top spot. That is where I will be spending my time. I have three preference points this year and will draw. Hunting pressure is low(bow season) and mature bucks are plentiful. South central Iowa is my favorite spot hands down. I have family in northern Iowa by zone 9 and they all go down to southern Iowa to hunt. But you really can't go wrong anywhere south of I80. I have done tons of driving and glassing fields in August and September in the evenings in southern Iowa. I can say from my experiences that 140+ deer are not very hard to come by. Killing them is another story. Mature bucks are tough to kill no matter where your at. The people I know that live there get some incredible pictures. I will be going in about a month to check out the farm I will probably be hunting. I am debating leaving a couple of my reconyx behind. The batteries last every bit of 8 to 10 months depending on quantity of pictures taken. I just hope this harsh winter hasn't done a great deal of damage to Iowa's herd. I am thinking this may be a bad year to draw. But I will enjoy my time either way. I love southern Iowa and just may be a resident soon.


----------



## kdholstein (Dec 12, 2011)

yes with the hard winter and the EHD they have been hit with i too wonder what the deer herd will be like. i have 3 pref. pts but think it would be wise to wait a year or two. Not sure if leasing is good way to go for archery as you could only hunt it every third to fourth year. i hunted public ground 4 yrs ago and saw great deer.


----------



## kpredator (Apr 1, 2012)

hello all
sad to say but iowa is not what it once was.with the current governor
running the show. extra doe tags "5000" my county.catering to insurance,farm bureau.population is way down in alot of counties.
then throw in ehd .pretty sad compared to what we once had.
m2c on leasing i cant keep people off my property and i live on it.
i go to work,then they push it. if i would lease it would be in southern iowa.
really check out and visit with adjoining property owners.
run trail cams.shed hunt.turkey hunt to learn the ground maybe acquire 
some more areas. dont get me wrong there are still good areas but they are
tough to find and get access.google midwest whitetail,iowa whitetail
good luck
kp


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

kpredator said:


> hello all
> sad to say but iowa is not what it once was.with the current governor
> running the show. extra doe tags "5000" my county.catering to insurance,farm bureau.population is way down in alot of counties.
> then throw in ehd .pretty sad compared to what we once had.
> ...


It's sad about the ehd and the endless extra tags. We have similar problems. But Iowa's worst spots for (quality) deer population are still way above and beyond our best spots. I love the state of Iowa and hate to cross the Mississippi to come back when it's time. I plan to hopefully be a resident one day soon. My wife has family there and I have her halfway talked into it. I know a guy I met at a graduation party when I was there last June who moved there from Lake Orion Michigan a few years ago. He has harvested some unbelievable deer in his short time there. He hunts an 80 acre parcel in Wayne county Iowa. He basically told me he loves Michigan but as far as deer go he will never come back to hunt deer. I agree, after hunting Iowa for deer there is absolutely no comparison. Deer hunting in Michigan is frustrating at best unless young deer is all your after. Sorry to the poster, didn't mean to hijack your thread. I love Iowa and was contemplating holding off another year to get my tag because I have three points and most likely will draw. The coveted nonresident Iowa bow tag isn't easy to come by. But I just can't pass up my chance to spend November in Iowa. I agree with the other poster, very tough to retain a lease if you can only draw a tag every three to four years. I have hunted Iowa's gun season once and I think kpredator is right. You will spend the gun season defending your property lines instead of hunting. Pushing and driving deer is there style of hunting and they pay no attention to property lines. Good luck


----------

